# HELP! I am worried.. Dog ate Ham Bone Chew Treat



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Definitely keep an eye on her. I might give a few slices of bread, the idea being to help pad bone fragments as they pass through the system. 

I have no idea if it actually works. Sounds like it makes sense, but it could be just an old wives tail. 

Fingers crossed that all turns out well. Dogs can eat amazing things w/o harm; we'll hope this is one of them!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Call your vet NOW. If you can't reach your vet, call an emergency vet center. Failing that, use one of the online vet consulting services. You need to know what to do immediately and whether your baby needs surgery to remove the darn toy.

I hope some of the GRF members who are vets or vet techs will weigh in, but that might take some time. From what you wrote, it sounds like time is of the essence.

Good luck!
Lucy


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

vet said not to worry unless she is puking (blockage) or has the runs constant. She has gone poop twice today and is passing the bone. Her last BM was very firm and you could see what she ate (the bone).. She has been drinking water and has been very active wrestling around with her friends this morning. Im not as worried as I was.. Hopefully shes fine for the rest of the day..

I did give her some white bread with a little bit of peanut butter on it last night and this morning. Im only giving her limited access to her dog food in hopes that the bread will help the bone get out and that dog food might clump together with the bone and cause a block which I dont want..


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

If it is splintering, I don't think you don't want to limit her food. There's a thread somewhere where Ashley's dog Ranger ate a knife tip. The vet advised her to feed a lot more so that the sharp edges would be surrounded by food. That way, they wouldn't tear up his stomach.

ETA: This is a link to the thread...

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...mergency-ranger-may-have-eaten-knife-tip.html


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fingers crossed that it passes without a problem. Definately watch for a couple of days.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

How is Honey doing this morning? Hope all is well.


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

Honey is doing fine despite being pissed that it is raining she is having normal BMs and passing the bone just find albeit her poop is really really firm and you can see the bone in it. No blood and she is eating and drinking more water than normal. Hardest thing of the weekend has been keeping her out of the main house. We adopted a kitten friday so he is getting full run of the house for the first week before I slowly introduce the dog and other cat. **** dog chases cats like no other hopefully the kitten will be tolerable and Im gonna keep the dog on a leash so she cant chase the kitty.. Thanks for your concern I was really upset after reading those horror stories online. No more bones. Just bully sticks and beef marrow bones for the honey bear.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad your girl is doing well. Thanks for letting us know.

She's a beauty!

Lucy


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

So glad HOney is doing well. Keep HOney from focusing and chasing kitty. It won't take long and she will realize chasing kitty is off limits.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Glad Honey is ok. Any chance of getting a pic of the kitteh?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Check out deer antlers too. Glad Honey is doing well.


----------

